# Maxim’s worlds most unsexiest women



## Mandypaul (Oct 28, 2007)

Sarah Jessica Parker has just been named the world’s unsexiest woman by _Maxim_ magazine.

_Maxim_’s worlds most unsexiest women!
The Unsexy Five are…..
1) *Sarah Jessica Parker*
2) *Amy Winehouse*
3) *Sandra Oh*
4)*Madonna *
5) *Britney Spears *


----------



## Hilly (Oct 28, 2007)

LOL..i agree with those except Sandra Oh. Wino has her moments too


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 28, 2007)

I kind of feel for these women. It has to be somewhat hurtful to see/read this. I suppose that's just the nature of fame -- if you want it, you have to deal with every aspect.

With that said, I agree with four of those. Sandra Oh isn't so bad. Amy Winehouse used to be pretty, but now she just reminds me of a female Pete Doherty.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 28, 2007)

I haven't read Cosmo or the female analog to Maxim in years, but I think what annoys me about these lists are they never write them about men.


----------



## Deirdre (Oct 28, 2007)

It's a mean idea.  By no means are any of these women "most unsexy".  I could take you to a local mall and prove that in 5 seconds (not that I actually would, as that's just as mean.)

And bravo, Beauty Mark - I totally agree.  Women always get this crap.  I wouldn't want to see a men's most unsexy list, either, though.  I see these lists as negative and do not contribute anything worthwhile, not even as entertainment value.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I haven't read Cosmo or the female analog to Maxim in years, but I think what annoys me about these lists are they never write them about men._

 
Maxim may not, but isn't there some sort of list released every year about men too? I could've sworn I heard about Dr. Phil being voted least attractive a year or two ago.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2007)

isn't it ironic how five years ago britney was considered like the hottest, sexiest girl on the face of the earth?


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 28, 2007)

lol, in a few years they'll be the sexiest women....love how it always changes


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I haven't read Cosmo or the female analog to Maxim in years, but I think *what annoys me about these lists are they never write them about men*._

 
I came into this thread just to say exactly that! I was worried I'd be "that person" but it's good to see I'm not the only one! How humiliating would it be to be named the world's unsexiest woman, you'd have to have thick skin to not let that get to you. I don't agree it's the price of fame either. The price of fame is getting your latest film canned by the critics, or having paparazzi taking photos of you getting Starbucks. Some ham-journo naming you as the most unnattractive woman on the planet is just despicable. 

It reminds me of this quote by Churchill, another (female) politician called him a drunk, to which he replied "I may be drunk, Miss, but in the morning I will be sober and you will still be ugly." No disrespect or anything but let's face it, Churchill wasn't exactly Christiano Ronaldo either, there is always this expectation placed on women that they have to be attractive to be of any worth.

They should have published the photos of the article's authors next to the piece, "Judge not, that ye be not judged"...


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2007)

Every one of those women actively market a 'sexy' image. I think that would be considered courting the responses, IMO. 

But that doesn't make it nice.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 28, 2007)

What exactly is so unsexy about Sarah Jessica Parker and Madonna? The fact that they are strong, opinionated, confident women, with amazingly toned bodies that don't let celebrity standards get to them? 
Calling these women, especially Madonna, unsexy is a joke.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2007)

Sexuality is more than appearance. It's an air, it's a movement, it's an aura. 

Madonna doesn't have that anymore, IMO. The 'Take a Bow' years? mmmmmm.
SJP...never sexy to me. To each their own. :/


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 29, 2007)

Madonna and Sarah Parker look extremely lean to me.  I don't like seeing veins and bones. I know Madonna is extremly strong, but it just looks too lean. That's just me.  I think they would look better with a little more weight.  It would soften the appearance.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 29, 2007)

I guess Janet Reno can breathe a sigh of relief that she didn't make the list again.


----------



## lipshock (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_I guess Janet Reno can breathe a sigh of relief that she didn't make the list again._

 


HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## captodometer (Oct 29, 2007)

What's wrong with Sandra Oh?

I agree with the rest of the list, though.  Winehouse is scary.  Madonna and Britney try too hard.  And SJP is too thin to be appealing.

I also agree with the person who posted that Dr. Phil topped the list of not-so-sexy men.  I would put Phil Spektor right up there with him.  I do recall seeing/hearing several polls over the years that ranked less than appealing men.  Don't remember who was responsible for polling, but it's definitely been done before.


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_isn't it ironic how five years ago britney was considered like the hottest, sexiest girl on the face of the earth?_

 
Thats what i was thinking, its funny how fast things can change.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Oct 29, 2007)

I love SJP!!!!  Men don't understand what sexy means anymore!


----------



## vivalamac (Oct 29, 2007)

I think that Wino is sexy in her own way, talent=Sexiness in my book


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Oct 29, 2007)

Madonna doesn't really NEED to be sexy anymore IMO, she's already made her mark so she really doesn't need to do much lol. I mean, she pulled off having cones over her breasts so props to her haha. 

I like SJP though.. men are weird..


----------



## Shadow (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow .... kind of mean-spirited in my opinion.  I could do without these kinds of lists, polls, etc.


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sarah Jessica Parker is probably crying in a corner in her hotel room right now


----------



## susannef (Oct 29, 2007)

Rather lame of Maxim to make a list like that.

Also, Sarah Jessica Parker mainly appeals to women doesnt she? I can see SJP as adorable and chic, with a very special face. But sexy? Nah. (not to me at least)


----------



## eulchen (Oct 29, 2007)

it is very obvious that the makers of this list have a completely different definiton for unsexy than i have.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 29, 2007)

Whenever I think of SJP I think of My Little Pony sitting atop a giant broch.

Also, there have been Unsexiest Men lists, a few in fact. It just depends on what you read. Of course Maxim isn't going to make an Unsexiest Man list because it's a *MEN'S* magazine, one geared toward heterosexual men.


----------



## janwa09 (Oct 30, 2007)

What exactly makes a woman 'unsexy'? SJP and Madonna have really awesome bodies! And Sex n the City wouldn't be the hit that it was without the appeal of SJP IMO. And Sandra Oh is a very sexy Asian woman!

Just because they're not the typical big-breasted bimbo that tops their sexy list doesn't make them 'unsexy'!! 

But should we even be surprised with this list? It's Maxim magazine!! You get this in the 'shallow' section of the magazine store.


----------



## makeupislove (Oct 30, 2007)

awww I don't think that was necessary.. I  think Sarah is incredibly elegant looking, maybe not sexy but she definitely didn't deserve to be first on that list! Celebrities have feelings too! haha


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 30, 2007)

SJP is a butterface to most men. Yeah, they would 'hit it'---but only from the back. Britney has just gone down the tubes mentally, which is enough to keep men at bay. And, Madonna? She's older and played out to MAXIM readers.

MAXIM is shallow as hell, anyway. They vote Serena Williams as "sexy" because of her body and ass when a lot of men say they would only do her if a paper bag was within reach.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_I guess Janet Reno can breathe a sigh of relief that she didn't make the list again._

 
LMAO! When ever I think of Janet Reno, Will Farrell and "Janet Reno's Dance Party" comes to mind. But anyways I gotta agree with the list. Mean or what ever, I don't consider any of those women to be sexy either! I'm not saying that they are ugly, not-toned etc... I just don't think they are "sexy". I think that there are wayyyyyyy more un-sexy men out there than un-sexy women. That list could just go on for ever and ever.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 1, 2007)

i think that list is just unnecessary and mean.


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh that's lovely. Fucking dickheads. SJP isn't pretty but I think she's attractive


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 1, 2007)

I would like to see Britney hire Xtina's makeup artist, hairdresser, and creator of her clothes.  You would see a major transformation.  She wouldn't even look like the same person.  Then, I guess she would be at the top of the list again.


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 2, 2007)

what a dumb list. i think that all of these when are sexy. maybe not Maxim sexy meaning bare all, big breasted and big booty, but they are in their own way. Plus, imo, Madonna is still sexy. she can bend and shake and move in all sorts of positions that most girls cant do when they are 15!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_SJP is a butterface to most men. Yeah, they would 'hit it'---but only from the back._

 
lulz. I laugh because it's true.


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Nov 2, 2007)

come on now they'e hardly the WORLD's unsexiest women just the worlds unsexiest celebrities....and not even that!! jackie stallone anyone?!?


----------



## Raerae (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_SJP is a butterface to most men. Yeah, they would 'hit it'---but only from the back. Britney has just gone down the tubes mentally, which is enough to keep men at bay. And, Madonna? She's older and played out to MAXIM readers.

MAXIM is shallow as hell, anyway. They vote Serena Williams as "sexy" because of her body and ass when a lot of men say they would only do her if a paper bag was within reach._

 
Butterface lol..  Said exactly what I was thinking...

SJP isn't attractive at all...  She's got the dude looks like a lady face.  Other than that, the only thing she has going for her is that she's thin, and used to be on Sex in the City.  If anything getting said you look like SJP would be sooo insulting.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi1129* 

 
_Plus, imo, Madonna is still sexy. she can bend and shake and move in all sorts of positions that most girls cant do when they are 15!_

 
I never could do what she does now at any age.   ((sigh))  She is in amazing shape.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Nov 3, 2007)

Ugh. I don't understand- men have character, women are ugly.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Butterface lol..  Said exactly what I was thinking...

SJP isn't attractive at all...  She's got the dude looks like a lady face.  Other than that, the only thing she has going for her is that she's thin, and used to be on Sex in the City.  If anything getting said you look like SJP would be sooo insulting._

 
I don't know. I think she is very unique looking in a way that isn't conventionally attractive. I know she's had several nose jobs and I admire that she's kept her nose unique but just a little better. I find her face incredibly expressive in a way that many other actors' aren't and I like that I never hear her saying anything totally insane or walking around w/o underwear or stealing husbands.

I guess she looks like there's more to her than her face, like maybe something's going on beneath the surface and there's more than 2 neurons firing. I'd like to believe I value apparent depth more than perfectly symmetrical features and a button nose.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 3, 2007)

I love SJP's hair. LOVE her hair. The rest of her...not so much. *shrug*


----------

